# Boer/ Boring? How do you pronounce?



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

This add made me giggle, but then made me wonder...
How do you pronounce Boer?

http://york.craigslist.org/grd/2397863140.html


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

LOL, I wonder this also. I don't have any but I pronounce it "bore" like a boer hog, "he's such a bore", or bore a hole. My father keeps saying it like Bo-oar, like Bo the name and oar like for a boat. So not much help here.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

i say it like a *bow* and arrow,then like a sneak*er* ,so together it is boer long O,short E


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

You are right its said like Bore or a boar pig. (B-or)


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:laugh: Love the ad! I guess I say it like Steve bow er.


----------



## Jed (Mar 16, 2011)

Ahh, the beauty of craigslist. I see a lot of ads around here for boar goats. Also recently saw an ad for some Millard ducks. :?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

People around here have lots of Kinky goats for sale. No thanks!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, I thought it was pronounced Bo-er :doh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Heh.....that ad... I wonder if it would be rude to email them and tell them they should correct it...heh.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

LOL Gotmygoat  No Kinky goat for me either thanks!
I love that she was bred to a "boring buck"...

Thought it might be Bow-er, but no one near me has any so I haven't actually heard it, just read it.
Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I feel bad for her.

She has Boring goats. :ROFL: 

Around here it is PIGMY goats. that drives me nuts. know how to spell the goats you have. :scratch:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe...just wrote it wrong...we all do that from time to time... :laugh: 

It is pronounced like a pig "boar"...but spelled "boer".... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Does anyone on here have Kinko goats??? :laugh: They can fax AND makes copies for thier owners! :ROFL:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I pronounce it like boar or bore. My livestock teacher says bow-er but all the kids pronounce it the same as me


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i've heard of those Kinkos.. and the Bow-er throws me off everytime!


----------

